
Show HN: A brainstorming tool to help you predict the next 10 years in tech - rewq4321
https://perchance.org/tech-prediction-prompts?v=3
======
rewq4321
It's really simple! Perhaps not worthy of Show HN. I've just been working on
it throughout the day, tweaking the word lists to try and make it produce
interesting ideas. Still 90%+ nonsense, but if you click for a while, some
interesting ideas come up, I think.

